# 8Hp TroyBilt Tiller



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

These are pictures I took of the tiller I advertised on Craigslist. My ad stated it was "used" with a 8Hp Kohler Magnum Engine Model #12071, an electric start with Walbro Carburator, a doser/snow blade & bumper as well as heavy duty blades. I priced it at $650 because, though it still runs good, it was purchased new in 1995, used last in the fall 2013 and needs a good cleaning. It probably needs a battery. 

The only reason I'm selling it is because I'm not physically able to use it anymore. (If I had been able, I would have cleaned it up good prior to taking these pictures.)

Please take notice I've, also, added a picture of my "used" DR Field & Brush Mower. It was purchased new in 1995 as well, has the Industrial Plus Briggs & Stratton Engine Model #196427 & has an extra heavy duty brush blade. Anything it can push over, it can chop up. I have used it for 4 acres of waste-high brush 2-3 times a year and it still runs good. It is an older model that is not produced anymore and that is why it has the "make-shift" tires on it made of bicycle tires. This machine just keeps on going. However, as with the TroyBilt Tiller, it is too heavy for me to maneuver over uneven ground. (I'm just no longer physically able to do this.) It too will probably need a batery.

Both machines are offerred only for cash and buyer(s) must pick them up. I'm undecided what to sell the DR Field & Brush Mower for; but as soon as I decide, it too will be placed on Craigslist.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

That tiller was about $2000 new and it looks to be not used much. I would not sell for less

I have the same tiller but with a Briggs engine.... Kohler is a better engine

Good luck selling


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

What ever is laying behind the blade doesn't look like the furrow maker but it isn't clear in the picture..


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I bought that same tiller yesterday for $800, without the plow blade. Kohler motor.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Wow, seems once again I have shown myself to be a lousy business person. I have had 3 people contact me about coming down to see it. Would I be wrong in changing my asking price? (It is already listed on Craigslist for the $650.) Living only off a near poverty SS is difficult; and the extra money would sure be nice.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I did place another ad on Craigslist about this tiller, increasing the sales price to $1,000. (I do realize this is still quite a bit below what another might sell it for; however, it feels ok with me.) My reasoning was, since no one had committed to purchasing this tiller, I had the right to change the price. The ones who did contact me with an interest, I have let them know the price had increased due to the condition of the machine.

Does anyone have a suggestion as to what I should advertise the DR Field & Brush mowere for? It is still a great running machine. I just cannot put the bicycle tires on it the way David did; and he is no longer here to help me. This machine has never needed anything but general maintenance, has two blades (one a heavy duty one which is on it now) and runs beautifully even over wet ground. [I discovered it needed the tires too late to find any for this old a machine; however, those bicycle tires work good and are cheap too.]


----------

